# Crazy long shot- ibanez sr7viisc



## JohnnyP (Aug 18, 2014)

Any buddy got one? What are your thoughts? Wanna sell it if you don't love it?

I have a new project forming and think this would be great if I can find one


----------



## Necris (Aug 18, 2014)

One sold on ebay a few months back, that's the only time I've seen one for sale since they were released, so good luck finding one.
They were 30" scale I believe. So any Bass VI should do (if you don't _need_ 7 strings) or any 30" scale 7 or 8 string should do.


----------



## JohnnyP (Aug 18, 2014)

There is an idea just get a 30" 7string! mad props for that idea. It never crossed my mind.


----------



## Preacher (Aug 19, 2014)

Would that work? I would have thought bass strings would straight up snap the neck on a standard 7 string, even double trussed? plus the electrics, bridge, and tuners wouldn't take all the parts. 

You may, and I say *MAY* be able to get Kurt (?) over at Rondo to do one custom for you as a laugh. He may just be crazy enough to try it. you could get it fanned then to, say... 33"-30"?


----------



## TolerancEJ (Aug 19, 2014)

I was looking for one for awhile as well. The Ibanez SR7viisc is not a typical 7-string bass. It is more similar to the Bass VI. The string spacing is very close so you will probably play it with a pick.


----------



## Necris (Aug 19, 2014)

Preacher said:


> Would that work? I would have thought bass strings would straight up snap the neck on a standard 7 string, even double trussed? plus the electrics, bridge, and tuners wouldn't take all the parts.
> 
> You may, and I say *MAY* be able to get Kurt (?) over at Rondo to do one custom for you as a laugh. He may just be crazy enough to try it. you could get it fanned then to, say... 33"-30"?



Yes it will work, and no it won't snap the neck, that's silly. A bass neck isn't fundamentally any different from a guitar neck, aside from the tuners and the length of the neck itself there's pretty much no difference. 

Two truss rods is more for control over neck relief than strength (I personally feel having two makes getting a neck straight more work). 

There are guys on this forum tuning their guitars down to the B on a 5 string bass or below, with massive strings to match, no-ones neck has exploded yet.

The electronics would work fine. Pickups are magnets, they aren't picky about string gauge, if they were I'd be screwed since I use much larger gauges than what comes standard on a guitar. The pots don't care what size strings you use either, nor would your output jack. You may not like the sound of high output pickups when you're tuned that low, but that's a taste thing. You aren't changing the string at the bridge or the spacing of your strings at the nut so there is no reason the strings wouldn't fall within the magnetic field of the pickups just like they would with the stock string gauges.

You will very likely need to have a new nut made. You would probably have to drill out the bridge, I say probably because I got a .090 through a Hipshot bridge without issue back when I had an 8 string but you may not have the same experience. The only issue I had with the 90 was that it wouldn't sit in the nut or fit through the tuner without modifications to both.
The tuners will likely need to be drilled, either that or you'll need to unwind the string. 

And no, you won't get Kurt at Rondo to do a one-off 33"-30" scale 7 or 8. Even when they do "semi-custom" runs there is a set spec list because they aren't tooled up to do anything under the sun; they aren't a custom shop.

TL;DR: 
It will work, but you won't be able to buy a 7, slap some big strings on and be done with it. You will have to have your nut recut or replaced, your tuner(s)* drilled out to accept the larger strings, and you'll likely need to make truss rod adjustments unless you can match the total tension of the strings at the new tuning with the original tension of the strings that were on the neck. 

*The tuner for the lowest string may be the only one that needs modification.


----------



## JohnnyP (Aug 19, 2014)

For now I'm using the new ibanez sr crossover 6 and its doing the job. Along with the Parker dragonfly for the tunes I take the melody on. Why I am looking for the Sr7 is so I can string it from Bass Vi style E to E with a Top high A. Then I wouldn't need a guitar on the same weekly job. Looks like I'm going to cancel my custom "Gibson 7 string E2) for a new build to mimic aspects of the Ibanez Sr7. Life might be easier (and cheaper) if I could just grow my fingers to play 8 strings oh well!


----------



## Omura (Sep 24, 2014)

I don't own one, there is one in my local store.
It is HORRIBLE to play. The action on it is whack. They've spent a lot of time trying to set it up, but the neck is stupid, as is the bridge, The thing needs like a 2-3mm shim in the neck to have any chance of setting it up half decently.
It sounds pretty bleh, and generally isn't fun to play. If you want a 7 string bass, Get the 7 string BTB, which is actually a proper bass. If you want something similar, get a Bass VI as others have mentioned, cheaper and probably a better product 
(bare in mind that I'm a massive Ibanez fan, it's all I own.. But that thing was awful)


----------



## Fretless (Sep 25, 2014)

Here's an afforable solution for those interested n a 7 string Bass VII setup Agile Septor Pro 730 EB CP White - RondoMusic.com You'd likely have to change some hardware, but other than that it should work. Granted I'd never try to go much lower than D on this. My schecter hellcat uses a tom bridge, and I even use a graphtech tom on my custom bass VI, so there are tons of options there. Kalium sells cheap 30" string sets with tapered ends too so replacing/drilling the tuners isn't as important anymore. My biggest concern would be the ferrules.


----------

